# Are tankers carrying a sidearm these days?



## cbiwv (Apr 12, 2010)

If so what are they carrying?


----------



## peefyloo (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not a tanker, however my brother is and if I remember correctly, he carries an M9 at all times. If I'm correct, they also have m16/m4 for each of them as well as an AT4.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why?


----------



## cbiwv (Apr 13, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> Why?



Because someone asked me. I'm a guy that tries to help others.


----------

